# Fargo Fury Women's Hockey



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Any of you women in the Fargo area interested in playing on a club hockey team? We are bringing in new teammates after Christmas, because we are not getting the turnout we used to. If we get enough players, we will have an A and B team. We are having a tournament in the spring, inviting teams from all over. Experience doesn't matter. We have women on our team who are just starting and need help tying their skates to women who have played high school or college hockey. We have games on Sunday nights from 9:00-10:00. If we get enough of a turnout for two teams, the novice team will still keep the 9:00 ice time, and the beginners will have the 8:00-9:00 game. It's a lot of fun, and we are not sure about the costs yet, but those of us who started in the beginning of the year paid $90.00. If you want to join us after Christmas, we are thinking it will be about $5.00/night. All of our games are at the Moorhead Sports Arena connected to Moorhead High. It would be great if any of you could join us! We have women that come from other towns too! Our coach is Keri Norman, the Concordia Women's hockey coach.
_________________


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

We got the ice time for two teams, starting after Christmas we will have both an A and a B team. C'mon, Ladies! Even if you haven't played before it's totally fine! The women on the B team all started playing just because they have children/grandchildren playing! We have women ages 17 (well, I'm the only one) to women 55 years old!!! I'm not kidding you! And if any of you are experienced, there is plenty of competition, trust me. Those Minnesota girls at our games walk all over us NoDak girls, but it is a blast regardless.

We also are sponsered by Fury Hockey, so we'll be getting jerseys, etc. soon.


----------

